# Did you know....



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

that a crewman climbed out on to a wing of a wellington bomber with a fire extinguisher to put out a engine fire!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Nope. Never heard of that one.


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 2, 2005)

It's out there on the WWW somewhere..First one to find it gets a big wet kiss  ...It's past my bed time so i can't do it tonight....Goodnight


----------



## (G/C) Lionel Mandrake (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, don't all rush at once will ya...But i spous this story relates to a British hero, hence the lame response....Americans, don't you love em...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

And where are all the "British" responses??? Maybe its cause no one really cares, not their nationality...


> Americans, don't you love em...


U better love us, because if it werent for us Americans and all our goodies, youd be the smallest freakin province in Mother Russia... Pussies like u who talk all this Anti-American crap are the most ungrateful bastards next to the French.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

I think he was just pullin' your chain, les.
Isn't that right, G/C?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, this is what I’ve found…..

The man in question is a Flight Sergeant J.A. Ward, RNZAF

Early on July 8, 1941, Squadron Leader Widdowson of No 75 (NZ) Squadron was returning from a raid on Munster when over the Ijsselmeer f Bf 110 fighter attacked. The rear gunner of Wellington L7818, hit in the foot, fired back and put the fighter out of control. Fire the broke out for the Wellington's starboard engine had been hit. It was fed fuel from a broken pipe and which threatened to engulf the entire wing. Sergeant J.A. Ward, the co-pilot, left his seat and fade aft. The crew made a hole amidships in the fuselage and tried to douse the fire, even emptying the coffee in their Thermos flask. They were warned to prepare to abandon the aircraft, at which point Sergeant Ward offered to try to smother the flames with an engine cover left by chance in the Wellington. 

He was reluctant to wear his parachute for fear its bulk tore him from the aircraft, but accepted it and then was tied by a cord to he geodetic frame. He had decided to slide out on to the wing to put out the blaze. Ward squeezes through the astro hatch, then attached his parachute before making foot holes in the fabric for the perilous journey. By supreme effort he succeeded I smothering part of the wing fire. He was unsuccessful in putting out the blaze in the pipe line, but since most of the fabric was burnt away from it the future was brighter for them all. Satisfied that he had done his best, he made his was back into the aircraft. 

For the crew anxiety would remain, brought to a climax later when petrol in the wing again briefly burned. Widdowson landed at Feltwell, and for his selfless courage Sergeant Ward received the highest British military award, the Victoria Cross. 

Sgt. Ward was killed in action on a raid to Hamburg on 15/16 September 1941.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

A very well deserved V.C. !  
It's a shame he didn't make it through the war.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Interesting, Med. Even more interesting for me as I lived a stone's throw from Feltwell back in the mid eighties! Feltwell was a housing base for RAF Lakenheath. They still had the grass runways out there. I lived in the nearby village of Hockwold.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, here's a little about the Squadron itself. 

http://www.nzafmp.org/military/75sqnnzraf.htm

Here's where they were based as well...

Feltwell, Norfolk April 1940 to August 1942 
Mildenhall, Suffolk August 1942 to November 1942 
Newmarket, Suffolk November 1942 to June 1943 
Mepal, Cambridgeshire June 1943 to July 1945 
Spilsby, Lincolnshire July 1945 to October 1945 

Disbanded - 15 October 1945


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And where are all the "British" responses??? Maybe its cause no one really cares, not their nationality...
> 
> 
> > Americans, don't you love em...
> ...



Come on les give him a break, I can tell from his first posts hes a light hearted chap who doesnt mean no harm, dont go off on one cos he says something probably meant as a joke...

I would question your post but this isnt the time or the place...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Doesn't matter, it was inflammatory. There are people from all over who post here. But it is only us Americans who don't care? Maybe if he wasn't so smug about things we might let it slide.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Pfffffft..... He's said that Anti-American crap enough times to warrant a stiff rebuke from me.... He aint jokin when he says it... And it aint funny even when joking...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

And it's not funny when you claim that America saved Britain from Russia (I fail to see how, seeing as nothing America had could even get to the Soviet bombers) so you're not setting a very good example as moderator. If he abuses your country, ABUSE HIM not Britain. Ungrateful British? WHAT!?!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think Les meant the British as a whole were ungrateful, he meant ungrateful people like HIM. I was very close to posting something very similar to what Les posted because I had had enough. A little quip now and again in jest is okay, but Mandrake puts his snide comments and anti-American statement in ALOT of his posts. Look, it's okay to be proud of your nation, but it's not okay to display that pride by putting down someone else's.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm good then. I, and a lot of British, are grateful of America helping out. As long as this doesn't turn into a Yank/Limey combat zone (although that would be mildly fun) then I'm fine. Just don't do it again...  Children these days...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I have always been grateful to have Britain as an ally as well. I lived there for 3 years while stationed at Lakenheath. I don't want this to turn into a US/UK bash either. We are here to talk about WWII aircraft. Every country who made airplanes had good one and bad ones. I know everyone has their opinion and they are entitled to it. I just don't think contimued bashing of any country is a good thing, and sooner or later, someone is going to get ticked off. Les just happened to beat me to it. I have vented and am okay now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Yup - country bashing is a no-no. Memeber bashing is too, if you wanna do that then PM them and keep it outta the forums...



> As long as this doesn't turn into a Yank/Limey combat zone (although that would be mildly fun)



Ah that cracked me up


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

You got to admit, if it was kept clean it would be fun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

Blah Blah Blah, Yadda Yadda Yadda......


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

You know, according to Dictionary.com "Yadda Yadda Yadda" is a word.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Im not suprised. "blonde moment" is also in the dictionary...


----------



## Kongo Otto (Jan 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Pussies like u who talk all this Anti-American crap are the most ungrateful bastards next to the French.....



Dear lesofprimus,
please explain to me,why are the French ungrateful bastards.
Iam a German and i proudly served 15 years in the Foreign legion.
And i cant remember that i was named a ungrateful bastard when i was decorated with the Bronze Star with "V" Device back in 1991.I also was decorated with the Army Commendation Medal in 1991,
I also cant remember seeing any french ungrateful bastards,when they visit the US War cemetaries in the Normandy,laying flowers to graves of US Soldiers they didnt even now.


Greetings from Germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

Why the hell would you serve in the Foreign Legion?


----------



## Kongo Otto (Jan 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Why the hell would you serve in the Foreign Legion?


Was sentenced to 2 years with parole as a 16 year old,so the German Armed Forces didnt want me.

Greetings from germany
Kongo Otto


PS: When i came back to Germany,i was sentenced again for 2 years with parole.Reason:serving for a foreign army.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

I knew it was something to do with crime. I hear the Foreign Legion don't even allow criminals anymore...if that's true, I just don't see the point in them.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

Depends on the crime PD. They'll turn a blind eye to an offence which merited a sentence like that. Also many different people serve in the Legion, for many different reasons. They are an elite fighting force. Try a week at on of their training 'farms' and you would see what I mean.

What's the use of them? The Legionnaires are great if you need to fight a little bush war in Chad or Djibouti and don't want to deal with the sons of La Belle France coming home in body-bags.


----------



## Kongo Otto (Jan 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I knew it was something to do with crime. I hear the Foreign Legion don't even allow criminals anymore...if that's true, I just don't see the point in them.


The first time is was busted it was for just 10 gramms weed.Today they allow 5 gramms for your personal use in germany.
They still take you with smaller charges.But they dont take the big criminals anymore,like murderers or rapists.


Greetings from Germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

(Yawn) Big deal. Not even a crime in my book. 

I know a guy who was a Legionnaire at Dien Bien Phu.


----------



## Kongo Otto (Jan 29, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Depends on the crime PD. They'll turn a blind eye to an offence which merited a sentence like that.
> 
> What's the use of them? The Legionnaires are great if you need to fight a little bush war in Chad or Djibouti and don't want to deal with the sons of La Belle France coming home in body-bags.



I was awarded with the Bronze Star with "V" Device shortly after Desert Storm.The French Name for it was "Operation Daguet".
But youre right i was also in Zaire,Rwanda,but also in Sarajevo and a few other little shit places around this planet.

Greetings from Germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

I once wathed a documentry about the Legionnaire training in French Guyana. They have an assault course in the middle of the jungle where on part of it they have to form a human pyramid to get themselves over this wall. They are expected to finish the whole course in twenty minutes!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

I wasn't saying they were ALL crooks, a lot of them are though. Plus, the PAY is crap! Yeah, the Legion have been mecanaries for decades...it's all good.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

Mercenaries...Urmm, it's a grey area. Like the Gurkhas. The Legionnaires are offered full French citizenship when they finish their term of service.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

The Gurkhas are pure and simple British forces, without British citizenship - but they should be offered it. Where the British are, the Gurkhas are. And too right, they are some of the best troops we have.


----------



## tino (Jan 29, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A little-known segment of World War II history, featuring expatriate Polish pilots - Polish 303 Squadron.
The Kosciuszko Squadron is credited with shooting down 126 German planes in six weeks of combat ( during the Battle of Britain ), more "kills" than were credited to any other squadron attached to the RAF during that same period. Nine of the Kosciuszko Squadron pilots become aces, and five were awarded the RAF's Distinguished Flying Cross. 
_Question of Honor - The Kosciuszko Squadron: Forgotten Heroes of World War II_ by Lynne Olson and Stanley Cloud


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2005)

We all knew that. And do you know why they were the highest scoring Squadron in the BoB? Because they were guarding London. Got the most action, not to take anything away from the Poles, 'cos they were great pilots. Just making sure that no one thinks they were better than RAF pilots or anything.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

Or RCAF pilots.  

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2005)

we had barely any air cover down here in the south west of england during the BoB............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

It would have been a waste of good planes if we did


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

It would have been a waste of aircraft, lanc. There was nothing of importance, and that's not even meant as an insult. 

RCAF pilots were good too, I'll allow it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2005)

hey we've got plymouth, falmouth and exeter...........

all of which were bombed by the nazis............


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 31, 2005)

All there is to bomb in Cornwall are ports (important targets) and pasty factories (not so important targets)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 31, 2005)

*OH, BUH-ZING!*


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2005)

Airfields are much more important than Ports, when the enemy is trying to achieve air superiority.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 1, 2005)

well they bombed the ports of falmouth and plymouth.........

and there weren't pasty factories (down with ginsters!!!) as such, you either made you're own or got them from a bakery, and no pasties, no work, no work, no food or people to man ports, without the pasty the whole of cornwall would come to a standstill!!!


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 3, 2005)

Please note that the Flgt Sergeant in the OP was a New Zealander serving in a UK-based RNZAF squadron. GO THE KIWIS!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

No lanc, without the pasty people would eat normal bakery products such as danish pastries or croissants  Or even bread.

Newsflash lanc, Plymouth is in Devon, not Cornwall...


----------



## Kongo Otto (Feb 6, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I wasn't saying they were ALL crooks, a lot of them are though. Plus, the PAY is crap! Yeah, the Legion have been mecanaries for decades...it's all good.



If anybody joins an armed force because of the payment,he should be shot immediately,because his is really an**********  

We don´t call it mercenaries anymore,in times of PC it is called
"Contract Soldier"


Greetings from Germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 6, 2005)

Contract soldiers eh? 

Need to put down a nasty rebellion in former Zaire? 

Some minor African state just giving you a ton of grief?

Just dial 0800-KEPIBLANC and your problem is as good as toast!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey, the British forces pay pretty well..although my reason for trying to join the RN wasn't pay..but meh, 23k a year wasn't something I was going to complain about.


----------



## Kongo Otto (Feb 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Some minor African state just giving you a ton of grief?
> Just dial 0800-KEPIBLANC and your problem is as good as toast!



Well never bite the Hand which is feeding you!!! 
Try this Phone number 0149745065,and we´ll look what we can do for you. 


Greetings from Germany
Kongo Otto


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2005)

CC many plymothians enjoy eating cornish pastys, primarily because devonshire folk can't make pastys to save there lives, i bout a "traditional" one in barnstable, would have got more meat in the vegitable one..............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried the Cornish clotted cream, while I was in Devonshire. It's...different.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

Guaranteed to put you into the coronary high risk bracket by forty!


----------

